# Do you like chocolate peanut butter desserts?



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I do! :boogie But I know some people who don't like the tastes mixed together.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Very much. Anything in that combination is good to go with me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

NOO!! YOUR MAKING ME HUNGRY WITH THESE PICTURES!! You have no idea how much peanutbutter and chocolate I ate today.. The guilt is consuming me.. D:


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

)': Evil...


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I do! :boogie But I know some people who don't like the tastes mixed together.


Such beauty....*tear*

Ben and Jerry's has a flavor called Chubby Hubby (Fudge Covered Peanut Butter Filled Pretzels in Vanilla Malt Ice Cream Rippled with Fudge & Peanut Butter). SO damn good!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Chocolate Peanut Butter Haagendaas.....MmMmMmMm....


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I do! :boogie But I know some people who don't like the tastes mixed together.


Who exactly are these "people" you speak of?!? I say they're either Pod people or Commies! In the interest of avoiding offending there rather peculiar sensibilities-I DEMAND they immediately send me any and all of these deplorable baked goods they might stumble upon. I shall dispose of them post haste!! My kindness,knows no bounds! :teeth


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Peanut butter and chocolate is just about my favorite combo.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

love this thread:clap


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Thanks! I love this thread too! :boogie Peanut butter and chocolate lovers unite! :high5 :banana


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I ended up eating some peanut butter and crackers.. >_<;; Nuurr even more guilt... D':


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to say, it's a powerful combination.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND










i wanna lick monitor... :mushy


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

skygazer's gone on a peanut butter and chocolate craze!!! :eek :lol :b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

i'll be dreaming about this tonight and definitely going to the bakery tomorrow :b


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

I HATE peanut butter. LOATHE it. The smell, the texture, the way it feels if I get it on my hands. I'd rather eat dog food than peanut butter.

But I LOVE chocolate, just not when it's ruined by peanut butter  (or fruit flavored chocolate, gross)

I support all of your love, though! I just wanted to share that there are _those_ _people_ out there lol.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

ShamefulMetaphors said:


> I HATE peanut butter. LOATHE it. The smell, the texture, the way it feels if I get it on my hands. I'd rather eat dog food than peanut butter.
> 
> But I LOVE chocolate, just not when it's ruined by peanut butter  (or fruit flavored chocolate, gross)
> 
> I support all of your love, though! I just wanted to share that there are _those_ _people_ out there lol.


See, that makes sense to me at least. I know people who love both peanut butter and chocolate, but not combined!!! :sus They'll only have peanut butter or chocolate separately, but not together. That I just don't get... :con :stu

And I'm not a big fan of fruit-flavored chocolate either... though sometimes I enjoy things like banana chocolate pie or raspberry chocolate mousse cake... I also love chocolate-covered strawberries! :boogie


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I need to the get the f*** out of this thread! *drool*


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yum


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like an occasional Reece's Peanut Butter Cup... but generally no... it's too rich tasting - unless I have a HUGE glass of cold mlk... but even then not much (maybe a few bites). 

Normally I can't do dessert after a meal... midday... like about 11 a.m. sometimes... but not after a meal or for breakfast.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

caflme said:


> I like an occasional Reece's Peanut Butter Cup... but generally no... it's too rich tasting - unless I have a HUGE glass of cold mlk... but even then not much (maybe a few bites).
> 
> Normally I can't do dessert after a meal... midday... like about 11 a.m. sometimes... but not after a meal or for breakfast.


Yeah, my mom doesn't like peanut butter and chocolate together because of the rich taste... she thinks it's really heavy and too sweet of a dessert.

But I still like it! :boogie :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG my mouth started watering, scrolling through this thread. No word of a lie. :haha

Yes I love chocolate and peanut butter. Best sweet combination imo. Better than strawberries and cream cheese


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I love peanut butter and chocolate together.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Now... when I do want something sweet I love a dark chocolate bar (the really high end good stuff)... and to dip it piece by piece in the jar of JIF creamy peanut butter. This way it isn't too awfully sweet or too rich.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

caflme said:


> Now... when I do want something sweet I love a dark chocolate bar (the really high end good stuff)... and to dip it piece by piece in the jar of JIF creamy peanut butter. This way it isn't too awfully sweet or too rich.


Hmm... I've never tried that before... I'm gonna get some dark chocolate and try it this week! :b

More sweets for all you chocolate and peanut butter lovers! :banana


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Well considering these are one of my favorite things ever than I'd say yes:


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Mmmmm


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Well I just gained 20 pounds due to this post. :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread is making me drool :mushy lol


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Yummy! I think I've fallen in love with chocolate and peanut butter snacks and desserts again!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

hell yes, it's my favorite food combination.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

The story of this wonderful combination.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, they are my favorite.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the best one I've ever had!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I fcking love them. I just bought peanut butter fudge crunch ice cream. 

It's pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^ :fall :dead


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol You can haz as many chocolate peanut butter desserts as you want, sweetie! :kiss


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> ^ :lol You can haz as many chocolate peanut butter desserts as you want, sweetie! :kiss


:yay I have plenty of reeses peanut butter cups we could share :kiss


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :yay I have plenty of reeses peanut butter cups we could share :kiss


:yay :boogie


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Any more pics and I'm going need a foot amputated.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :eek


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

...But who needs feet when there's:










"Crispy Chocolate Peanut Butter French Toast"


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :eek :nw :b


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Omg !!!! Delicious!!!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

VCL XI said:


> ...But who needs feet when there's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yumm I can make this

this thread is so awesome:nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

skygazer said:


> *yumm I can make this*
> 
> this thread is so awesome:nw


But can you send it to Nova Scotia is the question.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Yum yum yum. I have only recently become aware of the awesomeness of the combo of chocolate+peanut butter as it's not a combo regularly available in the UK. I just came back from holiday in Florida today armed with mini peanut butter cups and peanut butter chocolate fudge (all gone now!). mmmmm. Love this thread!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Funny i'm seein this thread right after eating a Sees candies PB easter egg.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I put Peanut Butter in my Chocolate Pudding, yum!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely! Peanut butter and chocolate go together so well.


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*aight*

WRONG! I'm leaving! Lol


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I love Reeses, chocolate covered peanuts, peanut butter blossom cookies, peanut butter chocolate chip cookies, and chocolate peanut butter swirl ice cream.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chocolate = Awesome.

Peanut Butter = Awesome.

Chocolate Peanut Butter = Super Awesome.


----------

